# iseki Diesel (bolens)



## jriley (Nov 23, 2012)

My 3 point was working fine until I raised it and now I can.t get it to lower! It seems as though its locked in the up position, any help !!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Might be a blockage in the valve return line or the filter - Firstly check the the simplest thing, the 3pl position locking valve under the seat - it's a little T piece unwind it slightly say 270 degrees (it looks a little like the radiator tap in the picture below)


----------



## jriley (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll try that, filter,line blockage, a caution appears on my tractor that sayes a hydraulic lock can occur if the t handle is turned to slow? Thanks for the suggestion ,Will let you know how it goes... Jerry


----------

